# Solved: Chrome wants to save video not play it



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

When visiting my own blog with chrome, I get the "save as" window.

there are several videos on the blog. Most live on youtube however there is one that I have hosted on my own website. its a .mov file

when you allow "unhide extension" in the save box, I see ".mov" which tells me its that file it wants to save not play.

however in Firefox, the blog displays fine and the .mov embedded video plays just fine. Why will this not work in Chrome?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you use URL *chrome://plugins/* in Chrome, in the page that opens is Quicktime plugin enabled?


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

hi thanks for your reply. I saw there was no quicktime on chrome://plugins/, went to the apple page to download it and the page said, 'quicktime is standard with mac' or 'its already on your system' something to that effect. 

I don't see quicktime as a plugin.

Adobe Flash Player was conflicting with Shockwave Flash so I had disable AFP.

also have real player plugin. that is enabled.

"application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
.swf
application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	
.spl"


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

maybe try reinstalling iTunes/Quicktime

Mine look like this:


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

went to download quicktime, says, already installed, use update.. so I updated quicktime player (v 10)

went back to website, same thing.. wants to "save" not display/play like it should :/


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

however quicktime does not show up in my plugins.. should it be there as well? somehow chrome is not recognizing that its there.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you open */Applications/Utilities/Terminal* and post the output of running this command:

```
ls -l /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/
```
*Edit: *What version of Chrome are you running?
Is your version of Chrome 64bit? (You can look in Activity Monitor to see)

There are several possible issues here. The quicktime plugin is apparently 32bit and the 64 bit Chrome can't run it.
Another possibility from what I've read, is the newest version of Chrome have completely removed support for these plugins. (They will only work with HTML5 compliant web pages)

*Edit #2: *I downloaded the latest version of Chrome and sure enough, Quicktime plugin no longer works. Re-install old version and it returns.
Short of the web designer updating to newer standards, you can try running and older version of Chrome. I don't know what version things changed at, but I have version 35.0.1916.153 which was still 32 bit.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Version 39.0.2171.95 (64-bit) I don't think this is the latest.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> Version 39.0.2171.95 (64-bit) I don't think this is the latest.


Almost latest. It's 64bit and hence the problem.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

so the fix is to switch to firefox?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> so the fix is to switch to firefox?


For now that might work, but Firefox is already started down the no plugins road also.
You could download an older Chrome version.

Could you post of the URL of one of the videos that won't play?


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

all the youtube videos on this page play fine but the main one on the first page is a .mov file and will not play

pdeta.blogspot.ca try it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> all the youtube videos on this page play fine but the main one on the first page is a .mov file and will not play
> 
> pdeta.blogspot.ca try it.


Played fine using Safari, can't use that?


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

what versions of Safari are you on? mine is Version 5.1.10 (6534.59.10) and I went to youtube and it says, "sorry your browser is no longer supported"

I hate this "built in obsolescence" - forced me to change to a new mac from G5 which was working just fine.

Ran the software updater.. it always wants to install something for "Pro Video Formats" and wants to update the "mac store" but I don't allow that. There was nothing for Safari update.

my system is Mac OS X 10.6.8.

I had the higher one, I dunno what they call it? Mountain lIon? but i had to downgrade it because my video software was having problems on the newer platform.

... ironically, the first video on this page http://pdeta.blogspot.ca/ run ok on safari 5.1.10 - yet you tube will not. Apparently we need a special browser for every freakin video site!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry I mis-understood your post #12. I thought you were saying that youtube worked fine, but you just meant the videos on your blog that are hosted on youtube.

I disagree that the switch from PPC to Intel was planned obsolesce, but that another issue.

I don't know about the "Pro Video Formats", are you sure that isn't a 3rd party piece of software. Never seen that on an OS X system 10.6 or higher.

The problem is the web sites more so than just the browsers, they are changing standards. For youtube I would check the youtube settings and see if you can force a specific format. (You use to be able to force HTML5 version which may or may not help here)

Another possibility is to enable the *Develop* menu in Safari so you can fake the user-agent.
I've been on sites that only served Flash videos (which I don't have installed) and by having Safari say it was an iPad, the web site served web pages that played the video fine.

*Edit: *Just tried it. Booted OS X 10.6.8 and went to Youtube. It said my browser was outdated. Enabled *Develop* menu in Safari preferences. Set User-Agent to iOS device, same page worked perfect in Youtube.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

no you were correct, Chrome would play Youtube but not my .mov movie which was hosted on my main website and embedded to that blog.

conversely, Safari WOULD play the embedded .mov video but not Youtube videos.

so I did what you said.. had to go into preferences of Safari to enable DEVELOP, changed that from Default to Mac and wella! I can watch both the embedded video and youtube on the same browser!

Wonder how many people dont realise this and go to the blog and just assume there is no video on the main page?

Next I will change safari to default browser and attempt to import the bookmarks

thanks for your help. Im marking this solved bye bye Chrome!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> thanks for your help. Im marking this solved bye bye Chrome!


A similar trick might work with Chrome too.
I only use Chrome for Flash sites, so I can't give exact details, but look for a User-Agent extension.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

I was just test driving Safari.. don't like it. Chrome tabs are better, Safari seem sro jump around. pages are organized differently on safari. Guess thats why I had chrome as default.

.. ok I went to https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/apps?hl=en-US added "User Agent Switcher" - went to pdeta.blogspot.ca - same thing.. wants to save, not play the video.

Im going to try Explorer or Opera next - what a pain!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Internet Explorer on OS X? 
(That would be through WINE or VM software, which I don' think you'll like)

Isn't installing a slightly older version of Chrome a workable solution?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It isn't a matter of you updating or changing YOUR browser. the movie will not play using Windows in IE, FF or Chrome
If you want to get your point over to visitors then you need to use a method that the majority of visitors can actually see
Simplest solution would be to upload the video file to YouTube & embed that YouTube video in the blog 

I would assume that 90% of your visitors will be using Windows or a mobile device and not a mac. You want those visitors to see content and learn from it


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

good point thank you Derek


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Martial33 said:


> good point thank you Derek


I like your blog and have bookmarked it. Without taking this off topic, I admire your stance and feel that it deserves as wide an audience as possible.
Making it available to as many people as possible should be the aim


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

thank you Derek!


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Safari doesn't display pages right. I have to increase font size which makes the font run into each other.

Chrome has a warning bar across it all the time, "Shockwave [plugin I assume] has crashed - click to reload"


----------

